# php5-imap-5.3.3 from port: build errors



## jotawski (Aug 1, 2010)

hi,

refer to purplehat organization, http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4, i found that site is quite useful for making mail server.

but i got stuck in installing php5-imap from port during that process.  i looked for a few solutions or hints to overcome that errors but none is found.

here is a script from make command from that port, /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap,



```
Script started on Sun Aug  1 10:02:17 2010
You have mail.
[[1mwmc[m] [1m/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap[m# make

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for php5-imap-5.3.3
=> MD5 Checksum OK for php-5.3.3.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.3.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php5-imap-5.3.3
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for php5-imap-5.3.3
===>   php5-imap-5.3.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-imap-5.3.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - found
===>   php5-imap-5.3.3 depends on shared library: c-client4.9 - found
===>  PHPizing for php5-imap-5.3.3
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20090626
Zend Module Api No:      20090626
Zend Extension Api No:   220090626
===>  Configuring for php5-imap-5.3.3
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/local/bin/gsed
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cc -E
checking for icc... no
checking for suncc... no
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for system library directory... lib
checking if compiler supports -R... yes
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.1
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.1
checking target system type... i386-portbld-freebsd8.1
checking for PHP prefix... /usr/local
checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend 
-I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib
checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/local/lib/php/20090626
checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/local/include/php
checking if debug is enabled... no
checking if zts is enabled... no
checking for re2c... no
configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.13.4 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.
checking for gawk... gawk
checking for IMAP support... yes, shared
checking for IMAP Kerberos support... no
checking for IMAP SSL support... /usr
checking pcre install prefix... /usr/local
checking for utf8_mime2text signature... new
checking for U8T_DECOMPOSE... 
checking for pam_start in -lpam... yes
checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking for OpenSSL version... >= 0.9.6
checking for CRYPTO_free in -lcrypto... yes
checking for SSL_CTX_set_ssl_version in -lssl... yes
checking whether rfc822_output_address_list function present... yes
checking whether build with IMAP works... yes
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.1 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no


creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... 
checking if c++ static flag  works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.1 ld.so
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating config.h

===>  Building for php5-imap-5.3.3
/bin/sh /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap -
DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/include -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/main -
I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -
I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/c-client  -
I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext 
-I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-
5.3.3/ext/imap/php_imap.c -o php_imap.lo

mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/include -
I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/main -I/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap -I/usr/local/include/php -
I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -
I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/c-client -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -
I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -
O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/php_imap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/php_imap.o

In file included from /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/php_imap.c:44:
/usr/local/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h:29:18: error: pcre.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap/work/php-5.3.3/ext/imap/php_imap.c:44:
/usr/local/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h:37: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
/usr/local/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h:38: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token
/usr/local/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h:44: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre'

*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/mail/php5-imap.
[[1mwmc[m] [1m/usr/ports/mail/php5-imap[m# exit
exit
Script done on Sun Aug  1 10:02:35 2010
```

when i look at /usr/local/include directory, i find pcre.h sits happily there.

am using freebsd 8.1-release.  any hints or helps are welcome and sorry for a very poor english.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2010)

Odd. There's devel/php52-pcre and devel/php4-pcre but there isn't one for php53.

Edit: Ok. It seems it was removed. If you're upgrading an existing system try removing the 'old' php5-pcre port/package.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

[cmd=]less +/20100409 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------



## jotawski (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks, for both hints but i have already done that
may be that i installed php5-extensions the whole one instead of adding php5-module one by one is the cause of error.

many thanks indeed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

Can this be considered solved?


----------



## jotawski (Aug 3, 2010)

not yet, that is too early to conclude to that point.
sorry for interruption.


----------



## jotawski (Aug 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Can this be considered solved?



yes, i give up now.  many many thanks for all helps and hints.


----------

